# Newbie to cichlids



## marisha25 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, i need your help in choosing cichlids. This is my first time with cichlids.

Right now i have 30 gallon tall tank, but I am planning on getting a 55 gallon long tank.

So my fish store has this choice of fish-
Bumblebee, Blood red parrot (med/large), jack demsey, electric yellow, peacock, firemouth, tiger oscar, red discus (med/large), flowerhorn (med/large), yellow lab, Malboro, tropheus, demasoni, johanni, black convict, Albino Tiger Oscar, red devil, jewel cichlid, kenyi african cichlid, electric blue, Auratus African Cichlid, Acei Cichlid.

So i really want to get 2 tropheus which are black with white dots! But they are very small, smaller than all the other fish above... is this a problem?? (its not a must to get them, if it is a problem)

What fish out of these choices can i put in a 55 gallon long? how about in a 30 gallon?

How many should i put in a 55 gallon and a 30 gallon?

Or please suggest other fish that would be better, i don't think i put down Everything that my store has, but there is like 2-3 of each kind. Sometimes more.

I am just really trying to do my research first before getting them, because i don't want dead fish...

Thank you lots for your help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want tropheus, they are best in a species tank with a whole group in the tank. So you would want 15 of them, not two.

Note that the cute little black ones with the white dots change color when mature and look nothing like that. 

I think tropheus are better in a larger tank, but CAN be done in a 55G. You should probably check into that further in the Tanganyika forum.

These fish on your list are not Africans. May want to research in other forums. 
Blood red parrot (med/large), jack demsey, firemouth, tiger oscar, red discus (med/large), flowerhorn (med/large), Malboro, black convict, Albino Tiger Oscar, red devil,

These fish are Africans, but are better in a bigger tank than a 55G:
Bumblebee, johanni, kenyi african cichlid, electric blue, Auratus African Cichlid, Acei Cichlid

These fish are Africans and would work in your tank, although not together:
peacock, yellow lab, demasoni, jewel cichlid

I would not put any of them in a 30G tall. Not enough tank length. Wait until you get the 55G which gives you a 48" long tank.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

If you haven't kept cichlids before, I'd buy a total of 8 young yellow labs with the understanding that the 30 gal won't be large enough for them to be comfortable long term. Make sure they have the black stripe on their dorsal fin, there are hybrids around that don't have the stripe. They're great looking fish, and forgiving for someone new to cichlids.

Check CL for larger tanks, 4' is the minimum for most Malawi cichlids. The yellow labs are compatible with many other fish, and we'll help you choose which ones when you get a larger tank.

Whatever you do, don't buy a grab bag of random fish you like! They'll usually get along as youngsters, then pick each other off as they mature. Cichlids have social needs, and they're willing to kill to meet them!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

brinkles said:


> the 30 gal won't be large enough for them to be comfortable long term


For 8 yellow labs I think you would need a new tank in six months. If the tank is 30" long you might get away with 5-6 of them a little longer.


----------



## mgreen44 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would not put more than 6 in a 30g you could add a pleco too. The demasoni and yellow labs could work nice and have great color contrast. I have a female Johanni and she is very mellow but my male and female kenyi are mellow too and they are known to cause trouble. If you get your 30 going you can use the filter media and substrate to help get the 55 going smother and faster worked great for me, a canister filter is great for doing this.


----------

